# Issues with Titan XD 5.0L Cummins V8 Turbo Diesel



## TexasPro4x (Jan 27, 2017)

Owners have reported so many Issues with Titan XD. Here are some:

Problematic DEF system
Transmission is defective
Bad factory alignment
Poor Hood and Roof paint
Bad turbo pressure sensor
Diesel fumes inside cab
Power steering noise
Tail gate handle issues
Cruise Control Issues
Engine deceleration then acceleration hesitation
Door locks not working
Tuning or mechanical issue
Drivers seat heat and cool issues
Rattles and squeaks
Front end noise 
Power steering loud
Takes forever to start then dies
DEF warning errors
Drone noise at 65-75 MPH
Torque management safety problems
Fuel Tank Breather Tube Recall
Turbo speed sensor issues
Loud single clang in cold start
Alignment issues
Cummins Engine torque fluctuation issues
Loose Seats
False Regens
Engine Vibration
Steering wheel memory problem
Cab to Bed Alignment defects
Delayed 3-4 shift when trans cold
Oil Leaks
Shutter while Driving
4WD Error Warning Message


----------



## RonBoyles (Apr 7, 2018)

TexasPro4x said:


> Owners have reported so many Issues with Titan XD. Here are some:
> 
> Problematic DEF system
> Transmission is defective
> ...


DEF system warning is fixed... and within 3 days the warning is back on that it will shut down


----------



## jalfaro8 (Aug 8, 2019)

My 2018 Nissan Titan XD Platinum 5.0 Diesel. 

Check engine light have been a big issues. I have been to the delear at least a half a dozen times. Emmisions email. I only have 7k miles on it. I think they sold me a lemon.


----------

